# Merry Christmas!



## oldognewtrick (Dec 23, 2015)

From all of us at House Repair Talk, we'd like to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas! &#127876;


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 23, 2015)

Merry Christmas!!:beer::beer:


----------



## Chris (Dec 23, 2015)

Merry Christmas!

Why do I have a nasty cold?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 23, 2015)

You have children.


----------



## Admin (Dec 23, 2015)

Merry Christmas.   And don't blow away if you're in the path of the predicted severe weather.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 23, 2015)

And a happy humbug to all.:


----------



## havasu (Dec 23, 2015)

Merry Christmas friends!


----------



## nealtw (Dec 23, 2015)

Chris said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Why do I have a nasty cold?



from burning those nasty heaters.:hide:


----------



## Chris (Dec 23, 2015)

Could be but I'm sticking with blaming kids.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 23, 2015)

Up here we just get one cold a year, it lasts 12 months.


----------



## Chris (Dec 23, 2015)

I wouldn't care if I wasn't working 12 hour days.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 23, 2015)

On the twelve-hour-day of Christmas, my true love gave to me..................


----------



## nealtw (Dec 23, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> On the twelve-hour-day of Christmas, my true love gave to me..................


another job


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 23, 2015)

twelve drummers drumming.....had to put up sound proofing. 
Eleven pipers piping................had to call frodo


----------



## nealtw (Dec 24, 2015)

and there is a leak in the roofing


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas all. 61 F today warmest Christmas I remember.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 24, 2015)

67 here, the grandkids are playing in the back yard. I asked them if they wanted to get the sprinkler out and run around in it...my daughter wasn't amused...


----------



## nealtw (Dec 24, 2015)

White Christmas woopy


----------



## CallMeVilla (Dec 24, 2015)

For unto us  Child is born, unto us a Son is given  ......  Merriest Christmas to everyone.


----------



## frodo (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas to my DIY family.

i hope your are enjoying your family on the Birthday of Christ

to ye of other faiths.  HAPPY HOLIDAYS,   peace and prosperity blessings for your house and family 

Frodo


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 24, 2015)

Can't really add much more to that; so.....ditto.
have a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## Chris (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Admin (Dec 25, 2015)

Has it been a Merry Christmas?  Has it gone has you planned?

Hope so.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 26, 2015)

Merry Christmas is about being with the ones you care about. Hope everyone had a good one this year:beer:


----------

